
Playstation Suspends Facebook Advertising - gmargari
https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articles/2020-07-02-playstation-suspends-facebook-advertising
======
gmargari
"The platform holder joins Coca-Cola, Honda, Unilever, Ford, Starbucks and
Microsoft".

~~~
rvz
They'll be right back soon enough.

